# Anyone here a trader as in forex or crypto?



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm trying to get into trading so I can work from home as socialising is just impossible. Energy and sleep are fucked so manual labour isn't really an option either. This would be ideal to work for myself when and where I can. Anyone else here do this and is profitable? Or anyone interested? Be cool to talk about it here


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

bump


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

bumpalump


----------



## Nog (Feb 1, 2018)

I feel like it'd be better to talk about this on a dedicated crypto forum tbh.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I have invested in Crypto's yes,I am hodler not really trading yet.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Nog said:


> I feel like it'd be better to talk about this on a dedicated crypto forum tbh.


TBF I find it quite relevant as some of us aren't able to work proper jobs and would find it helpful if anyone else is in the same position



Aridity said:


> I have invested in Crypto's yes,I am hodler not really trading yet.


Cool, I will send you a PM


----------



## Gulliverus (12 mo ago)

I tried to trade cryptocurrency several times, but it is such an unstable currency that every time, I lost money. Every world event greatly affects the price of crypto. So I decided to buy common stocks because it is much easier to predict their future price. On the recommendation of a friend, I turned to forex brokers in india for help. The broker helped me gather reliable stocks, which would not lose in price in case of instability. Every month I received a good amount of dividends. These shares became a source of passive income for me.


----------



## Abbelun (9 mo ago)

Financial markets make it possible to earn a lot of money, and there are practically no income restrictions here, especially when compared with average earnings. Any business has some "bar" in terms of profit, which can be increased if you scale business processes, but it is often very difficult to do this since additional investments are required. Things are much easier with trading because you do not need to build buildings or rent space, hire employees and engage in advertising. Contact Mortgage Advisor Coventry and choose good offers in the bank.


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

Broken said:


> I'm trying to get into trading so I can work from home as socialising is just impossible. Energy and sleep are fucked so manual labour isn't really an option either. This would be ideal to work for myself when and where I can. Anyone else here do this and is profitable? Or anyone interested? Be cool to talk about it here


Check out icoinpro.com


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

fieldsmatt31 said:


> Check out icoinpro.com


you are still in there?


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

leminaseri said:


> you are still in there?


Yes. Icoinpro is perfect to get someone started with solid trading strategies that work. And they offer tools and alerts that make a membership very valuable, in my opinion. I started with $440 and in 5 months increased my balance 1000%.


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

fieldsmatt31 said:


> Yes. Icoinpro is perfect to get someone started with solid trading strategies that work. And they offer tools and alerts that make a membership very valuable, in my opinion. I started with $440 and in 5 months increased my balance 1000%.


i meant in terms of dpdr


----------



## fieldsmatt31 (Dec 16, 2009)

leminaseri said:


> i meant in terms of dpdr


No. 100% clear of any dpdr for a long time now. I just get on here every other year or so out of curiosity.


----------

